# Dog shows



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that dog shows are not judged on the dog, it's judged on the owner. I've noticed that if you don't know the judge you probably wont get placed very high.

Although a few years ago my dog was placed above another dog, even though Jazz was Neautered the judge still thought he was the better dog.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Not all the time, though I have seen it many a time at shows. I just avoid the judges that I know to be facey, that way I'm not disappointed. 
I have been very successful with my male here in Germany and the judges don't know me from adam as I came from the UK. He has only been to 4 shows and now only needs one more CAC for his German title, and is also on his way to his Inter Champ.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ohh well done.
let us know when he's got his german title.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

basi said:


> Not all the time, though I have seen it many a time at shows. I just avoid the judges that I know to be facey, that way I'm not disappointed.
> I have been very successful with my male here in Germany and the judges don't know me from adam as I came from the UK. He has only been to 4 shows and now only needs one more CAC for his German title, and is also on his way to his Inter Champ.


That's great Good luck!


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree, i did really well yesterday with 2 dogs under 2 different judges i had never heard of or seen before, my american cocker puppy won a large AVNSC
GUNDOGclassthen went on to group 3 puppy..............my other [ a beagle] won her Post graduate class, then won best of breed [ over a champion and 2 junior warrant winners] and went on to win the hound group......but facey judging can and does go on in all competitions unfortunately....i hope i dont get accused of that as i'm judging next Sunday
[Pauline


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done on your wins, you are quite right it goes on in all competitions, when you are a seasoned competitor, you simply don't enter under a judge who does not like the way your dog looks/works. Mind you you have to spend a bit of money first before you can have this info.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

pkb1 said:


> I agree, i did really well yesterday with 2 dogs under 2 different judges i had never heard of or seen before, my american cocker puppy won a large AVNSC
> GUNDOGclassthen went on to group 3 puppy..............my other [ a beagle] won her Post graduate class, then won best of breed [ over a champion and 2 junior warrant winners] and went on to win the hound group......but facey judging can and does go on in all competitions unfortunately....i hope i dont get accused of that as i'm judging next Sunday
> [Pauline


Well done on your wins


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

well done on ur wins


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well said Jilly - It can be facey - but like Jilly I dont enter under them again.......those judges always get one try and one try only. ( Unless they like my face LOL ) I know plenty of people that think I am mad for showing but then again I know plenty of people who love it just like me.

Well done for your wins


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Having said all that about judges it is a pretty thankless job, you get up early in the morning, travel loads of miles (often at your own expence), forgo the right to enter the event, work all day, or in my sport sometimes all week in the pouring rain for nothing, and at the end of it you will only have pleased 2 people the winner and yourself, but without judges there would be no competitions, and wouldn't that be sad.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I also know a few judges that are given the red carpet treatment who would disagree with what you are saying lol
Go to the showground at a steady pace - stay in a hotel the night before - sit for a posh meal - have a bit of a booze up - get up in the morning and be driven to the grounds - waited on hand and foot all day long and sometimes come home with gifts too.....
Pretty nice day out if the weather is nice LOL
Anyway I do agree with what you have both said - most people dont understand how much effort is put into judging - but its an honour to judge in the first place....


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm judging Sunday. i dont think the above post relates to me [ mores the pity]...........lol
Pauline


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww Pauline where are you judging on Sunday?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love going to shows but i dont drive so have to get the train, i love crufts best,


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Is showing good fun? Im going to start the puppy training and the ring craft classes next month


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

It's great fun but be warned it is very addictive!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh its great fun - when you can see that your dog really enjoys it too - but yes as Basi has said its addictive!!!
Good luck with ringcraft.


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for the late reply..........judging in Hereford.................husband and myself
Pauline


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope you have a good day and the weather isnt too cold either......


----------



## Jonsville (Feb 5, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Having said all that about judges it is a pretty thankless job, you get up early in the morning, travel loads of miles (often at your own expence), forgo the right to enter the event, work all day, or in my sport sometimes all week in the pouring rain for nothing, and at the end of it you will only have pleased 2 people the winner and yourself, but without judges there would be no competitions, and wouldn't that be sad.


*  Good post Jenny Olley *


----------

